# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  "Shqiperia e Madhe"

## Kallmeti

Shpesh here politikanet tane friksohen aq shume kur ndonje politikan ballkanas apo europian iu permend termin Shqiperi e Madhe!Valle kush eshte Shqiperia e Madhe?Ajo është teper e thjesht Bashkimi i trojeve qe shekujt dhe armiqte e Shqiperise(Grekerit,Serbet,Maqedonasit dhe ruset) i moren padrejtesisht .Pra a do te kemi frike kur themi Shqiperi e Madhe?

----------


## Nuh Musa

Mrdt!

Zoteri kallmet, me fjalen "shqiperia e madhe" asociojn perendimoret automatikisht "serbia e madhe", dhe atributet qe permban "serbia e madhe" (tejet NEGATIVE), leshojn boje edhe mbi shqiperine e madhe. 
Ky mund te quhet nja AKSIDENT rhetorik, per te cilin serbet kane punuar shume, me prapashtesen per ti demtuar shqiptaret, gje qe deri diku e kane arrit.

Por ky eshte nje problem relativ i vogel dhe mund shume elegant te tejkalohet, pra, nuk ka nevoje te perdorim atehere fjalen "shqiperia e madhe", do ta perdorim fjalen "Bashkimi Kombetare", qe objektivisht eshte e njejta gje. 

Flm

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Termi "Shqiperia  eMadhe," tingellon nje konotim negativ ne vendet e ndryshme perendimore.  Nje nga arsyet eshte arsyeja e permedur nga Nuha.  Arsye tjeter mund te jete sepse ky term zgjon ndjenja nacionale, qe nga perendimi konsiderohet si nje katalizator per destabilizim rajonal.  NAcionalizmi Serb Shkaterroi tere Jugosllavine.

Dmth, ky term ka vetem konotim negativ, perderisa kutpimi i fjales eshte normal.  Fjala ka te beje me dicka tejetr, por perendimoret e assiciaciojne ate me ngjarje tragjike dhe destbilizuese.

Ky eshte Mendimi im

pershendetje
Ariani

----------


## Kallmeti

Nuk ju kuptoj ose me troq me shqiptare te tille nuk ka per te ardhur asnje here bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare.Pse do te trembeni aq shume se çfare thonë perendimoret kur grekerit pretendojnë per nje greqi te madhe duke rrembyer serishmi toka qe nuk i takojnë .Çfare rendesie ka per ne se çfare thone te perendimoret.Ata thane se edhe Kosova eshte e Serbise dhe nuk e pranuan shkeputjen e saj vetem kur gjaku rodhi lumi.E di se me shqiptare te tille te brymosur me mesimet e marksit nuk do te behet asgje e mire ne sherbim te Shqiperise se Madhe apo Etnike qe ju keni qejfe ta quani(nga frika e te tjereve megjithese shqiptaret dikur nuk ishin frikacake).E di se dita per bashkimin e tere trojeve shqiptare do te vije por ajo do shume kohe dhe gjak sepse perçarja në mes shqiptareve po ben punen e saj sikur beri tere historise sone.Pershendetje dhe pak me burra te beheni..

----------


## Kallmeti

***************

----------


## angeldust

Termin Shqiperi e Madhe nuk e kane shpikur dhe perdorur shqiptaret, por serbet dhe greket, ashtu sic kishin terma te tille ekspansioniste per veten e tyre, si psh. Megali Idea.

Shqiptaret nga ana tjeter nuk po pretendojne per troje te huaja, si psh. (kot flas) ne Bosnje ku shqiptaret jane vetem nje pakice e vogel. Shqiptaret pretendojne vetem per ato troje qe ju takojne me te vertete, ashtu sic na ka bere Zoti, prej historie, tradite, gjuhe, kulture etj.

Pra nje term SHqiperi e Madhe ka nje fryme ekspansioniste, sikur ne do te marrim troje pa te drejte, sic kane bere greket dhe serbet. Bashkohem me mendimin e Nuh Muses kur thote:

"Ky mund te quhet nja AKSIDENT rhetorik, per te cilin serbet kane punuar shume, me prapashtesen per ti demtuar shqiptaret, gje qe deri diku e kane arrit."

Shqiptaret gjithmone kane pretenduar vetem per ato troje qe ju takojne me te drejte, dhe ne kurre s'kemi sulmuar vende te tjera, por vetem kemi hyre ne konflikte me ta kur kane dashur te cenojne trojet tona. Une bashkohem me mendimin qe ne vend te termit Shqiperi e Madhe te perdoret Bashkim Kombetar, ashtu sic eshte perdorur dhe nga rilindasit.

Plus per ne duhet te kete shume rendesi se cfare thone perendimoret, se ne fund te fundit ishte ai Klinton qe e nxorri Kosoven nga ajo katrahure. Llafin e fundit, duam apo s'duam neve, do ta thone perendimoret.
Me respekt, nje qytetare nga Korca.

----------


## Kallmeti

ja harta

----------


## Nuh Musa

O kallmet, une jam i bindet se shqiperia edhe me tej do te zgjerohet, ndoshta ne pleqerine tone (dhash zoti te m'plakena) mund ti shohem tentimet e para. Koha do te perseritet dhe sllavet do te behen perseri sherbetoret tane dhe ne do tua blejm token perseri. Kjo po ndodh tash me ne maqedoni, se ju te shqiperise nuk keni njohje mbi gjendjen e shqiptareve ne maqedoni. Dije se shqiptaret pas lufterave kane jetuar nga kafshata qe kane sigurura me dy duret e tyre, tokat ua ka marre shteti (kooperativa), kurse shumica va kane shitur maqedoneve nga VARFERIA, te cilet asaj kohe kane qene gurbetcij ne bullgari e rumuni dhe kane poseduar mjaft pasuri. Qe nga dalja e shqiptareve ne mergim (gjashtedhjetat e shtatedhjetat) kane filluar riblerjet, dhe, shkijet nuk jane aq kokeforte si ne, sepse ata kur e shohen se nuk kane me ka tja mbajn, thjesht po e leshojn vendin, keshtu qe rrethina e tetoves eshte gati terresisht ne prone te shqiptareve.

Une jam i bindet ne forcen ekonomike te shqiptareve ne ardhmeri, sepse trojet shqiptare jane te bekuara nga zoti me pasuri dhe bukuri, keshtu qe sllaveve nuk do tu mbetet gje tjeter, vese te na bien nder kembe, ose te shkojn perser pas karpateve. 

Nje politike e kulluar do te mundesoje riblerjen e tokave dhe ndoshta edhe perhapjene e metejshme te territorit. Edhe alaska u blej nga amerikanet.

Flm

PS: natyrisht nese nuk perjetojm nje lufte boterore, dhe rrjedhoja e gjerave vazhdon sic eshte duke ecur!!!

----------


## SSALB

Kallamet, vetem budallai flet gjithmone drejt e drejt. Politikane qe te jete me plot gojen politikan duhet te jete diplomat ne rradhe te pare e te dije te perdore gjuhun e duhur. Termi "Shqiperi e madhe" acaron nervat e Europjaneve dhe nuk i sherben diplomacise kombetare. Nuk eshte e nevojshme qe Politikanet apo kushdo ta shprehe ate ide, mjafton te punoje drejt saj. Une mendoj (ndoshta e kam gabim), se kur Nano i ben thirrje partive Shqiptare ne Maqedoni te kene nje platforme, po punon drejt kesaj ideje. Kur Ministrite tona dhe kompanite Shqiptare hapin dege ne Kosove po punohet drejt kesaj ideje, kur hiqet taksa doganore me Maqedonine po punohet drejt kesaj ideje. Me mire mos te flasesh me vepra se sa te perdoresh gjuhe lufte-nxitese. "Shqiperia Etnike" eshte dicka e paevitueshme, ndoshta jo e plote dhe ndoshta per nje kohe te gjate por ajo ide i ka te gjitha premisat te realizohet.

----------


## Beqari002

Kujtoj se eshte shume me mire dhe me ne rregulle per ne te gjithe qe vendin ton te bukur kur Trungut ti bashkangjiten deget e ke[utura me dhune te thirret me emrin e saj te vertete , me emrin te cilin edhe e thirrte i madhi Skanderbe dhe shume e shume Rilindas e atdhetar tan me emrin e madhnueshem ARBERI.
Arberia eshte atdheu i te gjithe shqipetareve.
Ja si duket AJO.

----------


## xhelil

SHQIPERIA ETNIKE
NE NUK KEMI PSE TE BEHEMI MERAK NGA EUROPA KUR THEMI SHQIPERIA E MADHE UNE PER MENIMIN TIM DO TE ISHA ME SAKTE PER SHQIPERIE ETNIKE .
Se nuk eshte nje kohe shume e gjate qe kjo Europe e copetoi SHQIPERINE per te kenaqur interesat e grekeve dhe serbeve,ne nuk kemi nevoje per nje SHQIPERI TE MEDHE se AJO e madhe eshte por kemi nevoje qe ta bashkojme ate dhe bashkimi muk do te vije nga politikanet shqiptare ne asnjemenyre ai do te vije nga patriotet SHQIPTARE qe me shume se karriget dhe perendimin duan SHQIPERINE TE BASHKUAR.
Ajo dite do te vije nga perpjekjet e panderprera ne asnje kohe nga SHQIPTARET qe i thone bukes buke dhe ujit uje.

----------


## peshkatari

Desha te dij per dy Gjermanite "i ndau lufta dhe tani u bashkuan" po thote ndonje Gjermania e Madhe atehere pse duhet te kemi frike nga termi Shqiperia e Madhe. Une mendoj se ky term frikeson vetem (Fqinjet por fqinj nuk jane) armiqte tane, sepse e dine fort mire se nuklozindot me si macja me miun me Shqipetaret. Sapse behemi mace njelloj dhe kjo me duket se nuk i pelqen edhe atyre qe gjoja na duan te miren Europes.

----------


## sed

degjoj shpeshehere keto pyetje dhe deshiroj t'i pergjigjem


A ka per tu realizuar ndonjehere Shqiperia e Madhe. A do te bashkohemi me Kosoven, ose me viset e tjera ?!

A jeni pro bashkimit?
Kundra? Arsyet?

nese bashkimi do behej ne kurriz te popujve te tjere do isha kembengules ne nje JO te forte. 
tashme enderra jone eshte hyrja e shqiperise ne evrope dhe ne nje evrope pa kufi do ishte absurd deshira per hegjemonizem mbi popujt e tjere. une them se shqiperia ka probleme me te medha se krijimi i nje shqiperie te madhe. ndodhemi perballe nje fakti trondites: zhytemi me thelle ne varferi dhe njekohesisht jemi indiferent perballe politikes te paskrupullt te pozites dhe opozites. eshte e kote qe t'i vihemi armatimit ushtarak dhe t'u futemi lufterave per marrjen e tokave qe na takojne kur nuk kemi buxhet as per nje ifrastrukture te mjafueshme. kur ne vend qe te merremi me turizem nuk shijojme as paret tona qe i fitojme me djerse e gjak ne greqi se ato leke jane te interesuar t'i investojne ne turizmin grek.

pra kjo eshte shqiperia
nje vend ku ankohemi se fajin per gjendjen tone e kane te tjeret dhe jo ne, nje vend ku parate e pista gjirohen ne menyre normale dhe  jemi te ambientuar me kete gje se tek e fundit ato na mbajne 

ne burgjet greke perqindjen me te madhe e zene shqiptaret dhe jo grekerit, serbet apo maqedonasit. ky fakt duhet te na shqetesoje 

i vetmi shpetim eshte nderrimi i klases politike me njerez qe i sherbejne postit dhe jo ta perdorin postin si mjet qe u sherben. dhe komunitet fetare kane pergjegjesine e madhe t'u tregojne njerezve rrugen e drejte te tolerances,punes, te lirise se vertete te ndergjegjes, te atdhedashurise ne rimekembjen civile te kombit dhe o sot o kurre, 

te ardhmes fatkeqesisht nuk mund t'i ze bese.
arsyet: 
1.niveli i mesimdhenies dhe i marrjes se kultures ne shkollat tona eshte pertoke. nxenesi meson te korruptoje mesuesen qe ne tetevjecare per te kaluar klasen dhe per nje note te mire dhe analfabetizmi po vjen ne rritje. kultura nuk jipet me neper shkolla dhe ata qe mesojne jashte dhe marrin kulture tjeter e vetmja deshire qe kane eshte te mos punesohen ne shqiperi po te integrohen ne vendet ku punojne
2. kriminelet hajdutet mashtruesit nje dite do dalin nga burgjet ne vendet e huaja ku jane dhe destinacioni i tyre eshte i detyrueshem prej legjislacionit te vendeve nga ata vijne: SHQIPERIA
3.politikat e emigracionit ne vendet e komunitetit evropian sa vijne e behen me te egra. p.sh. gjermania ka vendosur nje test gjuhe per emigrantet qe dhe vete gjermanet e kane veshtire ta kalojne. gjithe ky fluks qe do te mberrije ne shqiperi nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse problem papunesie dhe rritje te varferise
4.e veshtire te mendohet se prifterinjte, hoxhallaret, pastoret apo papujt e rinj qe kane mbaruar studimet jashte shtetit do te ecin ne frymen e tolerances dhe te mirekuptimit ne te cilen ka ecur feja tradicionale shqiptare.
5. pamundesia per te hartuar projekte per thithjen e kredive dhe moskontrollimi i projekteve qe zbatohen dhe mosçuarja e tyre deri ne fund do krijoje nje gangrene per ekonomine shqipetare se bota do thote fondet prej miliardash t'i dhame por ju ku i çuat?
 ekzistojne edhe faktore te tjere ne te cilet nuk deshiroj te persiatem, por ajo qe deshiroj te theksoj se e vetmja gje qe nuk deshiroj te me vije tani neper mend eshte deshira per nje Shqiperi te madhe kur edhe kete Shqiperi te vogel qe kemi nuk po e kallundrisim dot.

----------


## spektator

Ti or sed i ke kuptuar punet ashtu sic duhet.
Bile per te bere pune akoma me te paster une
them qe ne shqiptaret, ne kete gjendje qe jemi,
me mire ta vrasim te gjithe veten.

----------


## shoku_sar

Shume dakort me ato qe u thane me lart me nje ndryshim te vetem qe ne po kerkojme bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare per te
krijuar SHQIPERINE ETNIKE sepse per shqiperine e madhe eshte termi qe na kane akuzuar armiqte tane greke dhe serbe dhe duket sikur po kerkojme dicka qe nuk na takon, ndersa emri SHQIPERIA ETNIKE duket me "politically correct".
Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Gjoni

Gjendja e Shqiperise dhe shqiptareve kudo qe jane eshte shpesh here shume e veshtire dhe te le shume per te deshiruar. Une jam dakord me mendimet e Sed-it, dhe ne nje postim tjeter i sugjerova perdorimin e motos: "E duam Shqiperise si Evropa" por njekohesisht, perpara se te mundohemi qe te behemi pjese e kesaj strukture me te gjere, ne duhet qe te sigurohemi qe ne kemi identitetin tone etnik dhe kulturor.

Une nuk jam i sigurt nese motoja e mesiperme eshte plotesisht e pershtatshme ne te gjitha drejtimet, pasi ajo te jep idene te gabuar qe te gjitha problemet tona do te zgjidhen nese ne shkojme drejt Evropes, kur fakti eshte qe edhe nese ne do te beheshim pjese e Evropes neser, shume prej problemeve qe ne kemi sot do te mbeteshin akoma ne mesin tone te pazgjidhura. Nuk e them kete, me idene qe une jam kundra Evropes, por perkundrasi, shpresa ime eshte qe mbase deshira per tu futur ne Evrope do te vazhdoje te na motivoje akoma me teper ne drejtim te zgjidhjeve te problemeve dhe veshtiresive te shumta qe kemi.

Persa i perket aspektit te politikes ne Shqiperi, per mua ky aspek eshte teper shqetesues pasi e di qe shume njerez kane hequr dore dhe jane te lodhur me politikanet tane. Dhe ajo qe me shqeteson njekohesisht eshte fakti qe edhe vete politikanet nuk kane nje vizion te perbashket per Shqiperine, dhe me thone te verteten shpresa ime eshte qe gjenerata e re e politikaneve qe do te vijne do tu shmanget budalliqeve dhe shereve poshteruese te tyre. Nga ana tjeter, ajo qe une do te doja qe te shihja eshte vendosja e strukturave dhe ligjeve te cilat e bejne politikanet tane me te pergjegjshem, jo thjesh ndaj opozites, por ndaj popullit dhe interesave te tij.

Persa i perket aspektit fetar te shqiptareve. Une jam ne dieni se si cdo fe tani eshte duke u munduar qe ti terheqi njerezit nga vetja e vete dhe kuptohet qe kjo ka te mirat dhe te keqiat e veta, por mbase nje rol te ri qe feja duhet te zeje ne jeten shqiptare eshte aspekti edukativ dhe informues mbi baza kulturore qe ajo ka luajtur ne vende te tjera Perendimore.

Njekohesisht, persa i perket fese une jam i ndergjegjshem qe problemi qe ne kemi ka te bej me zgjidhjen e dilemes se dashurise per kombin dhe asaj per Perendine. Ne Bibel thuhet ti nuk mund te duash dy zoterinj, pasi e vetmja gje qe do te jesh ne gjendje qe te besh eshte qe ti sherbesh njerit dhe te urresh tjetrin. Dhe megjithese shume njerez nuk e shohin ne kete menyre, une jam i bindur qe kjo eshte nje problematike qe duhet zgjidhur si per muslimanet ashtu edhe per te krishteret, pasi ajo qe une kam verejtur eshte fakti qe dashuria jone per te dyja palet eshte keqinterpretuar dhe keqperdorur historikisht per interesa te tjera qe si rezultat nuk i kane sherbyer as Zotit as kombit. Dhe nese une i njoh sado pak shkrimet e te dyja feve kryesore ne Shqiperi, une e di qe ato permbajne shume te verteta qe nese do te interpretoheshin drejtesisht do ti sherbenin ketij kombi shume me teper. Sidoqofte, kjo eshte per tu diskutuar me ne thellesi.

Po e mbyll me kaq se nuk dua te zgjatem shume.

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Sykaltri-GB-US

Edhe une jam i te njejtit mendim me Sedin.  

Do kisha deshire qe ashtu si mendon dhe i analizon gjerat dhe situaten Sedi, te mendojne dhe analizojne te gjithe ne Shqiperi. Vertete me pelqen shume se qfare shkuran ti Sedi dhe te pergezoj per kete teme qe ke hapur. Fatekeqesisht atje ne shqiperi njerezit duhet te ndalojne se jetuari ne boten e fantazirave dhe te shohin realitetin. Eshte e vertete qe ne jemi nje komb shume i pa organizuar dhe kjo na sjell ne deshperim. 

Ne shqiperi na duhet nje reforme masive kulturore qe te ndryshoje menyren se si njerezit mendojne dhe veprojne atje. Per mendimin tim ky eshte faktori fillestar dhe me i rendesishmi qe i qon shqiptaret ne shqiperi ne nje jete te barabarte me europen veriore. E them kete sepse ne Shqiperi te gjithe jane te etur te japin nje mendim ose ide, por asnje nuk e degjon mendimin e tjetrit ose nuk respekton idete e atije/asaj. Pa keto reforma, bota te shpenzoje sa te doje, sepse neve qfare ndertojme e prishim pa pike pergjesie. E pastaj do na keshilloje gjagji polici e? jo me jo se me nje 5 mije lekesh ai fillon te ndihmoje qe te prishesh. Policia dhe qeveria jane me zi biles. 

Siq thate edhe me siper ne shqiperi femija meson qe i vogel korrupsionin dhe mashtrimin qe e qon ne moszhvillim horizonti mendor. Ne fakt nuk ju vej faj. Pse? sepse ne shqiperi neve jemi mesuar qe te mesojme dicka dhe te mos pyesim se si kemi arritur deri ketu qe duhet ta dijme dhe nevojen se perse na duhet dhe kur mund te na duhet ne jete. Nese ne e veme ne pyetje nje teori, eshte njesoj sikur po pyesim ate qfare thote mesuesi dhe vertete ate qfare na thone prinderit tane! Besoj qe te gjithe e dime se qfar ndoth pastaj. Megjithese reformat qe po fillojne te duken (thanks god) ne sistemin arsimor, prap-se-prap na duhet shume me shume. Mua me vjen keq qe na u desh te ikim nga shqiperia qe te mesojme ti analizojme gjerat. (te pakten e them per vete dhe jam i sigur qe keshtu eshte per shumicen e te tjereve.)  Me falni nese e zgjata shume. 


Po ne falsim dhe japim ide, por duhen VEPRA (te mire se te kiqijat kemi pasur shume). Duhet qe ne jashte shtetit (ose te edukuar paksa me precepsionet e botes se zhvilluar) te ndihmojme shqiperine. Ndoshta kjo ide paraqitet sikur teper madheshtore por nese mendojme me shume besoj se e shihni ku do dal. Secili te japin kontibutin e vet. Sic thone suksesi eshte shuma e kontributit tuaj pak tani dhe pak me vone.

----------


## Gjoni

Eshte me te vertete interesant fakti qe shqiptaret dine si te japin mend, por nuk dine se si te degjojne. 

Per mua kjo nenkupton shume gjera, por per nje gje jam i sigurt qe diskutimi ka gjithmone vendin e vet, dhe ne jemi nje popull ne zhvillim, dhe nese nuk diskutojme atehere nuk kemi se si te mesojme.

Persa i perket mesimit dhe arsimimit, deshira ime eshte qe te forcohen institucionet qe u sigurojne shqiptareve mundesi arsimimi dhe edukimi te gjere. Dhe nje gje tjeter qe une do te deshiroja qe te shihja eshte njohja e historise tone.

Si perfundim po e mbyll me kete thenie: "Ata që nuk e kujtojnë të kaluarën janë të dënuar ta përsërisin!"
George Santayana


Gjithe te mirat

----------


## ardit 2

bashkohem me mendimet e mesiperme.
nje vizion i ri por pa u ndryshuar diçka,dike s'ma merr mendja se funksjonon.
nje botekuptim fetar siç ka qene gjate gjithe historise sone.
nje publikim e reklamin i Shqiperise,Shqipetareve,historise,kultures,gjuhes,  njerezve te shquar .
nje sistem arsimor bashkekohor dhe per me teper nje njohje me historine sepse:

ai popull qe snjeh historine e tij eshte i destinuar te shuhet.

----------


## gideoni

undefinedundefinedundefined
ideja e shqiperise se madhe mund te lejoj vend per keqkuptim. besoj se asnje shqipetar, asnjeher ne historin e kombit tone nuk ka cenuar kufijt e nje kombi tjeter. historikisht ne kemi luftuar per te mbrojtur nderin dhe tokat tona, jo per te pushtuar toka te te tjereve. deshira e ime personale dhe besoj e shume shqipetareve te tjere eshte nje shqiperi Etnike, me kufijt e saj historik. kjo deshire do te mbetet iluzion persa kohe qe ne deshirojme qe te mbetet e tille. te rinjte shqiptar kudo neper bote duhet te ndergjegjsohen me shume per rolin e tyre ne fatin e perbashket dhe tduhet te vlersojne me shume gjakun e derdhur nga mijra heronj ne menyre qe ne te kishim nje jete me te mire se ata. shqiptaret duhet te kuptojne se nuk do te kete nje bashkim te shqiperis pa pasur me se pari nje bashkim te shqipetareve. secili individ duhet te jap maksimumin aty ku eshte dhe sidomos te rinjt duke studjuar, ne menyre qe t`i ofrojme shqiperise me shum intelektual qe mundohen t`i zgjidhin me mendje dhe jo me pushk. nje komb i shkolluar, nje komb qe punon dhe nuk merret me fjale koti dhe qe si pasoj ka nje mirqenie ekonomike, mund te synoj per me lart. prandaj shqiptar te shqiperise, kosoves, maqedonis, çamerise dhe malit te zi, shkollohuni, punoni dhe forconi pozitat tuaja aty ku jeni dhe kur secila pjese te jete e forcuar aq sa duhet bshkimi nuk do te jete nje iluzion por nje realitet i gezueshem. Rroft shqipria "Etnike". ajo ekziston (de fakto) le te punojme qe te behet (de juro).

----------

